# Gnu Impossible vs. Forrest SpaceCase



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

So I'm giving my 2012 Gnu Rider's Choice 157.5 C2 + PBTX to my buddy, and trying to figure out what to replace it with. I'm basically looking for something to dick around on while keeping something with magnetraction in the quiver for those icy/hardpack groomer days/nights.

I really liked the asymmetric sidecut and centered true twin setup of the RC, so I've narrowed it down to the Gnu Forest Bailey Space Case 156 and Gnu Impossible 155 which change to EC2 and have an asymmetric physical shape in addition to the sidecut. Specs are so similar (flex, tip/tail/waist widths) albeit a huge price difference.

I can't decide, so help me out!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd gamble on the Space Case. The Impossible felt like a straight turd when I rode it. Hardly any edgegrip, serious lack in pop, just a very blah dead ride.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Nivek said:


> I'd gamble on the Space Case. The Impossible felt like a straight turd when I rode it. Hardly any edgegrip, serious lack in pop, just a very blah dead ride.


Agree with the recommendation, if not entirely with the explanation - the Impossible is not a bad board at all, just a bit limited in what circumstances it really works.
It is basically an Attack Banana plus the asym shape. Like the AB it is quite rockered by Mervin standards and compensates by being stiff. This really makes it better for charging groomers and pipe and a bit of pow than messing about all over the mountain - even the RC would be better for that IMO. I have not ridden the Space Case but it sounds more like what Sol is looking for.


----------



## suburbanlegend8 (Nov 14, 2012)

They're gonna ride really damn similarly. I'd get the Space Case, enjoy the extra money and the way radder graphic.


----------



## Lifted (Feb 6, 2013)

I ride a YES - The Greats and freaking love it. See if theres a place around where you can demo one. Best board I've owned.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Lifted said:


> I ride a YES - The Greats and freaking love it. See if theres a place around where you can demo one. Best board I've owned.


Great board but with a completely different shape to what Sol was asking about...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

^ True. I'm just not interested in CamRock or Wavelength any of it's derivatives for myself. It has a place, but the diametric opposite of the hybrid profiles I've preferred the past few years. Not to mention it's definitely not for what I'm looking to fill this spot in the quiver with.

I'd have to agree that I'm leaning towards the Space Case since a.) it's a couple hundred cheaper even on sale and b.) the 156 size is a little more in line with what I'd want. For reference I ride mostly 157-159 these days, and the RC was 157.5 whatever that means. Wish I would've had time to demo either/both when Mervin had a booth at the Baker Banked Slalom...I mean I'm used to buying boards based on research, but it's always nice to try it out in person, even if only for a few runs.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Pat, for what it's worth, I vote Space Case. Of course, my vote is solely on looks and that fact that I wouldn't want to be caught riding and A.S.S. Pickle. :laugh:


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Pat totally wants an ass pickle


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

In the end I did go with the Spacecase. It should be arriving any day now. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> In the end I did go with the Spacecase. It should be arriving any day now. Can't wait to try it out!


How did you like the riders choice? Cant decide between getting the riders choice or another coda.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

djsaad1 said:


> How did you like the riders choice? Cant decide between getting the riders choice or another coda.


I've owned both of this, and it's the Rider's Choice hands down. That's one of my favorite all mountain freestyle boards, which is why I've owned a dozen of them over the years. MTX, BTX, and C2PTX versions. I over Arbor boards too, but prefer it over the Coda for sure.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> I've owned both of this, and it's the Rider's Choice hands down. That's one of my favorite all mountain freestyle boards, which is why I've owned a dozen of them over the years. MTX, BTX, and C2PTX versions. I over Arbor boards too, but prefer it over the Coda for sure.


Wow you sold me on that quick. 

Now just got to decide between 157 and 154. At 170lb I typically ride a 157 but 154 seems like it could be fun even if I am barely in the park.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You're gonna want the 157.5 for sure.


----------



## dyno1980 (Jul 18, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> I've owned both of this, and it's the Rider's Choice hands down. That's one of my favorite all mountain freestyle boards, which is why I've owned a dozen of them over the years. MTX, BTX, and C2PTX versions. I over Arbor boards too, but prefer it over the Coda for sure.


Hi! How did you get on with that space case? I'm interested to know how it compares to the riders choice... I really fancy the space case in a 159 but I'm 6'5 200lbs with size 12US Nike boots and think size wise, maybe a riders choice 158W or 162W might suit me better?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

dyno1980 said:


> Hi! How did you get on with that space case? I'm interested to know how it compares to the riders choice... I really fancy the space case in a 159 but I'm 6'5 200lbs with size 12US Nike boots and think size wise, maybe a riders choice 158W or 162W might suit me better?


The problem with my Space Case is that it's a 156 which is just too short for me (I might put it up for sale soon) even though I had a 157.5 RC. It's a fun, easily press-able board that you can really mess around on. I think even the 159 Space Case will be too narrow for your boot though, so you'd be better off with the RC in a wide model.


----------



## dyno1980 (Jul 18, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> The problem with my Space Case is that it's a 156 which is just too short for me (I might put it up for sale soon) even though I had a 157.5 RC. It's a fun, easily press-able board that you can really mess around on. I think even the 159 Space Case will be too narrow for your boot though, so you'd be better off with the RC in a wide model.


Yeah, that's what I thought. The rider's choice will prob be a fun board too, I'm also looking at a rome agent rocker aswell.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Owned both Agent Rocker and Riders choice. Hands down RC IMO has a faster base, better for jumps, superior all mountain board. Agent is a little easier to butter and hit a rail other than that RC.


----------

